# Flies on food



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

There are a lot of flies in my backyard. Usually I would fill up a bowl of dog food and leave it on the backyard for my puppy to eat. I notice he has been eating less, and whenever I go outside I always see a lot of flies on his food. I don't want him to get sick because of the flies landing on poop or dirty stuff and then land on his food. Is it good to leave the food inside and bring it out every hour for the puppy to eat? And if he doesn't eat it then I'll put it back in the house and wait an hour to take it out again? Cause usually I would just leave it out and let him eat whenever he wants or whenever he's hungry. So what should I do? Leave it inside and take it out every hour or just leave it outside and let him eat whenever he's hungry?


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

flys will lay eggs on the meat witch then hatch as maggots i personally wouldn't want to eat that and wouldn't expect my dog to either.

why not get your dog used to regular feeding times so there isnt food left out going bad


----------



## Mom2Furkids (Jul 2, 2009)

merrow said:


> flys will lay eggs on the meat witch then hatch as maggots i personally wouldn't want to eat that and wouldn't expect my dog to either.
> 
> why not get your dog used to regular feeding times so there isnt food left out going bad


I secound this post. I wouldn't leave food out when we were camping either. I brought my dog into the camper to eat.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with getting him on a regular schedule. Follow the bag instructions for the feeding amount and then put food out, I'd say 3 times a day for a puppy and 2 times as he gets older. Give him 20 minutes or so to eat it and then take it in until next time.

If you want to cut down on flies in general, and if your pup is living outside it would be a good idea, they can really aggravate a dog, I'd make sure poop is picked up daily and you can buy fly traps at Home Depot too. I picked some up today on clearance, (and they stink, so keep them away from the door)but they work. Keeping the food inside will help too.


----------

